
Show HN: A React components library for building interactive maps - d3js
https://github.com/appbaseio/reactivemaps/blob/master/README.md
======
lobster_johnson
As someone who just wants a modern React-based replacement for Leaflet -- just
a tile (vector would also be nice) renderer, and not the appbase.io (not
familiar) stuff, not any of the filtering or querying -- can this be used
standalone?

Something like that would require a rich set of objects to be arranged
declaratively based on the visible bounds, such as labels, icons, lines,
polygons, etc.

~~~
mhink
Check out `react-mapbox-gl`. It's not perfect, but we're using it on my
current project and have been quite happy with it- not least because the
maintainers seem pretty cool about reviewing, merging, and publishing pull
requests.

I've actually been wanting to fork it and expand it a bit to make it more
feature-complete with Mapbox GL JS, but that's still in the works at the
moment.

~~~
lobster_johnson
That looks quite nice, thank you.

------
sidi
Reactive Maps is a data components library, the UI components are data aware
and can be composed together to create complex filter rich UIs.

While the library is geared towards building maps, the components can be used
for generic (components include data aware Lists, Dropdowns, Range Sliders,
Button Groups, Searchboxes, Calendars, Feeds, GeoDistance Search and sliders,
Maps) UIs.

Some examples of such UIs built with the library are here -
[https://opensource.appbase.io/reactivemaps/#meetup](https://opensource.appbase.io/reactivemaps/#meetup).

------
Waterluvian
Very sleek. Any examples of real-time data rendering and interaction? I often
find that real time GIS needs are sorely underrepresented in the web world.

------
anishdhar
Would this work with react native?

~~~
sidi09
Not right now, but it's on our roadmap.

------
TheOneTrueKyle
Cool, I have been playing around with Mapbox and React a little bit for a
project I wanted to start.

